
This KickStarter campaign might change the way how you learn to code - leotrieu9
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2102567670/learn-python-and-swift-3-from-zero-to-hero
======
leotrieu9
We've launched this course for everyone who want to learn to code by creating
real life startup apps. This course is about Python & Swift 3 and we will
teach you by creating platform with Web dashboard and iOS app like UberEats,
Doordash, Postmates.

Would love to hear your thoughts.

------
herbst
Why not something platform independent? Launching iOS only is like having huge
technical dept for a not yet existing Android version.

~~~
leotrieu9
The main purpose of this course is education so we pick Python and iOS. So
that anyone who want to learn Python and Swift can join this.

Hybrid apps sounds good but native apps still play huge role in reality.

